# Just ordered my first 24H watch!



## Racer88

Suddenly (and without any real explanation), I became fascinated with this watch. Perhaps because it is completely different than all my other watches.

It's a Lum-Tec, a brand that doesn't seem to get a lot of "press" here on the forums. But, I like their designs (from what I've seen). And, I admit that the kid in me digs the lume.

ETA is July 2021. The wait will be agonizing!


----------



## WanderingFool

Sweet, very cool watch. I really like the M87s from Lum Tec. That lume is sick!


----------



## JAEGER003

They're solid watches, the lume really is awesome, and they're a great company.










--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

JAEGER003 said:


> They're solid watches, the lume really is awesome, and they're a great company.
> 
> View attachment 15824266
> 
> 
> --Jaeger
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Cool watch. I see that one has the "12 up" configuration.

Do you wear your 24H watch daily? Or do you switch it up with conventional watches?

Is it weird to switch back and forth between 12 and 24 hour watches? I don't think I'll have any trouble with it. But, I expect it won't be quite intuitive at first.


----------



## JAEGER003

Racer88 said:


> Cool watch. I see that one has the "12 up" configuration.
> 
> Do you wear your 24H watch daily? Or do you switch it up with conventional watches?
> 
> Is it weird to switch back and forth between 12 and 24 hour watches? I don't think I'll have any trouble with it. But, I expect it won't be quite intuitive at first.


Thanks! It's a cross between a B34 and a B37 that the nice folks at LT were kind enough to put together for me. Like I said, LT's an awesome company with old-skool customer service. Bravo to them.

My collection is pretty small but I have both 12H and 24H watches. That said, the 24Hs get more wrist time. It's not especially weird switching back and forth any more.

Assuming you already _think _in 24H time the new face won't take much adapting, especially the B49 where they more clearly mark out the odd numbers (which denote the standard 5-minute marks). Note that mine doesn't. I can read it just fine now, but that took some getting used to. I also appreciate the layout better now -- having those big numbers on the 3s allows big blobs of lume so it's easier to read in the dark when the smaller dots have already faded.

It's also easier to figure out other time zones on the 24H face. That, and it's just fun to annoy people. ("Hey, your watch is wrong... wait, what?")

As far as the noon-top or midnight-top variations, my first 24H watch (and my only watch for the better part of a decade) was a Yes Zulu like this:










Not only was it a good intro to learning how to read a 24H face, I still recommend it (or any of the Yes watches) for changing the way you view not only your day, but the progression of the months and seasons. (And, FWIW, the Yes Watch Co. also has kick-ass customer service.)

Here's the thing, though: the 12H face may tell you the _time _faster, but the 24H tells you _where you are in your day_. It's a subtle but significant difference.

--Jaeger


----------



## neverlate1973

Love the lume !


----------



## Racer88

JAEGER003 said:


> As far as the noon-top or midnight-top variations, my first 24H watch (and my only watch for the better part of a decade) was a Yes Zulu like this:


Aw, hellz no! What did you just do to me?!?? LOL! That looks SUPER-cool!

Question is... are they still available? Google-fu.... ACTIVATE!


----------



## Racer88

JAEGER003 said:


> Not only was it a good intro to learning how to read a 24H face, I still recommend it (or any of the Yes watches) for changing the way you view not only your day, but the progression of the months and seasons. (And, FWIW, the Yes Watch Co. also has kick-ass customer service.)


Found their website. The new V7 looks very cool. I like how you can customize it. BUT... it's a rechargeable battery. Have to plug it in. That may be a deal-breaker for me. Darn! I'll keep studying it... There appears to be a bit to learn about this watch. But, yeah... rechargeable... runs only 3 months on a charge.... Hmmmm..


----------



## ned-ludd

Racer88 said:


> Found their website. The new V7 looks very cool. I like how you can customize it. BUT... it's a rechargeable battery. Have to plug it in. That may be a deal-breaker for me. Darn! I'll keep studying it... There appears to be a bit to learn about this watch. But, yeah... rechargeable... runs only 3 months on a charge.... Hmmmm..


The Equilibrium and Worldwatch V7 models recharge fully overnight so you only have to remember to check the battery level every few months.

I forgot to recharge my V7 and it went blank so I thought _"Oh great, I'll have to set it up again."_ but after a recharge it came up remembering everything - my Home location and Away cities - and only needed the date and time set. I think it goes into a hibernation mode if the battery drops below a certain level.
Hopefully Bjorn will get the wireless charging version of the V7 sorted soon so you don't even need to use the USB clip.

Here's my bevy of Solunar watches. The V7 hadn't arrived at the time so I guess I'll have to get my Yes family together for a fresh photo shoot.


----------



## Racer88

ned-ludd said:


> The Equilibrium and Worldwatch V7 models recharge fully overnight so you only have to remember to check the battery level every few months.
> 
> I forgot to recharge my V7 and it went blank so I thought _"Oh great, I'll have to set it up again."_ but after a recharge it came up remembering everything - my Home location and Away cities - and only needed the date and time set. I think it goes into a hibernation mode if the battery drops below a certain level.
> Hopefully Bjorn will get the wireless charging version of the V7 sorted soon so you don't even need to use the USB clip.
> 
> Here's my bevy of Solunar watches. The V7 hadn't arrived at the time so I guess I'll have to get my Yes family together for a fresh photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 15827849


Make this solar-atomic, and it's a big winner, I think. 

I'll have to take some more time to learn more about it on the website. It's a complex gizmo.


----------



## Fergfour

Well, thanks Racer88, I just placed my pre-order for the B49 24H also. I haven't been keeping up and wasn't aware they had upcoming models. I'm a big 24hr watch fan and a LT fan so win-win. It's a tad bigger than my ideal size but I'll let it slide in this case.
















If you aren't familiar with them, Lum-tec is a fantastic company and their customer service is second to none. I think you'll be pleased. I've owned a few different models (automatics) and I truly regret the fact that I sold them. Now I'm actually looking to re-acquire some, I have to stop flipping!


----------



## Racer88

Fergfour said:


> If you aren't familiar with them, Lum-tec is a fantastic company and their customer service is second to none.


I don't even have one in my hands, yet, and I've already experienced their excellent customer service. I've had a nice email exchange with Bes. I happened to mention that, as a flag-waving veteran, I am pleased to support an American company. Bes then told me about their veterans discount (proof of status required). Woohoo!

So, I've got THREE Lum-Tecs on order, now. Two pre-orders: The B49 24hr and a Bull42 A25. Those are due in July.

But, I couldn't wait to get my hands on a Lum-Tec, so I also ordered an M300-3, which should be on the way by next week!


----------



## ned-ludd

It's a handsome watch and that lume is truly impressive but I now struggle to get excited about a $420 watch with a $20 quartz movement in it.


----------



## Fergfour

Racer88 said:


> I don't even have one in my hands, yet, and I've already experienced their excellent customer service. I've had a nice email exchange with Bes. I happened to mention that, as a flag-waving veteran, I am pleased to support an American company. Bes then told me about their veterans discount (proof of status required). Woohoo!
> 
> So, I've got THREE Lum-Tecs on order, now. Two pre-orders: The B49 24hr and a Bull42 A25. Those are due in July.
> 
> But, I couldn't wait to get my hands on a Lum-Tec, so I also ordered an M300-3, which should be on the way by next week!
> 
> View attachment 15829942


Great choice with the 300M-3, I used to have that (and the 300-4) one of the rarer of the 300's and has the 9015 instead of the NH35. It's a chunky fellow at 14.75mm but the 40mm case helps in that regard. The lume great of course.


----------



## Racer88

ned-ludd said:


> It's a handsome watch and that lume is truly impressive but I now struggle to get excited about a $420 watch with a $20 quartz movement in it.


I don't care what the movement costs, if it WORKS. How much did the movement in my $200 - $800 G-Shocks cost? Don't care. Do they work? Yep. Do I like the watches? Yep.

Do I care what each screw or other component costs? Nope.

If I like the watch, it's because of the total experience. Do I like the way it looks? Do I like the way it feels? Do I like the fit and finish? Do I like the functionality? Do I like the reliability? Can I read it (legibility)?!?

I realize that Lum-Tec is a small company that makes limited series and semi-custom watches. I also appreciate that they are made in the USA. I also REALLY like their customer service - already, and I don't even have one, yet! Their CS is well-known and precedes my experience. Accordingly, I expect to pay a bit extra, and I'm glad to do it.

We'll see how I like their watches... if they live up to their reputation. You can bet I'll be writing some reviews!


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> It's a handsome watch and that lume is truly impressive but I now struggle to get excited about a $420 watch with a $20 quartz movement in it.


Totally agree that if all you base the purchase on is the movement it's a stretch. I like to look at the big picture, especially with the Lum-Tec brand. In the case of the 24hr model mentioned, it has some features and perks 24hr watches from other brands do not:

Titanium carbide coating which I know from experience is very scratch resistant 
200M water resistant
Special movement mounting system
Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating
Double Viton crown seals and gaskets
X1 superluminova, 2 tone MDV tech
*Lifetime free battery changes, seal cleaning, and pressure testing
Designed, assembled, tested in the US*
MIlitary discount


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> *Lifetime free battery changes, seal cleaning, and pressure testing*


Plus shipping to and from Oz each time?

Having witnessed my scoffing at it, feel free to point and laugh if you see me post one in WRUW sometime in August.


----------



## Racer88

ned-ludd said:


> It's a handsome watch and that lume is truly impressive but I now struggle to get excited about a $420 watch with a $20 quartz movement in it.


An excerpt from a great business marketing book, "Selling the Invisible," by Harry Beckwith:

_A presumptuous woman approached Picasso on the street as he was painting at a sidewalk cafe. She asked Picasso if he might sketch her, and charge accordingly. The master agreed and in just minutes her essence became a Picasso original. "How much?" she asked. "Five thousand francs," he answered. "Five thousand francs?" she proclaimed. "But it only took you three minutes." "No," Picasso said. "It took me all my life." _

Then there's the "Carpenter Corollary to the Picasso Principle" (from the same book) and going from memory...

_A man hires a carpenter to fix the squeaking floor board in his home. The carpenter arrives and walks back and forth a few times to locate the offending board. He draws a single nail, and with three quick blows, hammers it into the floor. Fixed! He handed the homeowner an itemized bill:

Nail: $1
Hammering: $2
Knowing where to hammer $72.
Total: $75._


----------



## ned-ludd

Racer88 said:


> _Knowing where to hammer $74._


When I tell that story it's about a software engineer.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> Plus shipping to and from Oz each time?
> Having witnessed my scoffing at it, feel free to point and laugh if you see me post one in WRUW sometime in August.


Not sure about shipping, but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if LumTec would work something out for you.


----------



## ned-ludd

Fergfour said:


> Not sure about shipping, but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if LumTec would work something out for you.


TBH I can do my own battery changes, seal cleaning and pressure testing. No need to risk a round trip to the US every year or so.


----------



## Fergfour

ned-ludd said:


> TBH I can do my own battery changes, seal cleaning and pressure testing. No need to risk a round trip to the US every year or so.


Most of us on WUS can do the same, but it's still a nice plus that some companies wouldn't consider.


----------



## Racer88

ned-ludd said:


> Having witnessed my scoffing at it, feel free to point and laugh if you see me post one in WRUW sometime in August.




?


----------



## JAEGER003

I've used their factory service twice now and it's legit. Only need to pay for shipping -- which from within CONUS is cheaper than getting a battery change, pressure test, etc. from my local jeweler. 

From Oz, on the other hand, might be a bit awkward. 

--Jaeger


----------



## Pavilions

What is the thickness for this?


----------



## Racer88

Pavilions said:


> What is the thickness for this?


According to the website - 12mm.


----------



## JAEGER003

Racer88 said:


> According to the website - 12mm.


I don't have a micrometer to check mine but I don't think that's right, I think mine is 14mm?

-- Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphyslw

Ohhhhh, me likes! If you are on a lume kick be careful not to start looking at watches with tritium lume...


----------



## Racer88

mrphyslw said:


> Ohhhhh, me likes! If you are on a lume kick be careful not to start looking at watches with tritium lume...


I've looked at Ball watches (online). The Engineer III Pioneer tickles my fancy.

Luminox makes some decent looking watches, but if I believe what I read on the forums, they're not held in high regard as it pertains to quality and reliability.

If you like lume pics, you might enjoy my recent review of the Lum-Tec 300M-3.









Lüm-Tec 300M-3 Review - The Truth About Watches


The Lum-Tec 300M-3 is a substantial tank of a watch that belies the 40-mm case. However it feels great and the kid in you will love the lume!




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## Racer88

Fergfour said:


> Well, thanks Racer88, I just placed my pre-order for the B49 24H also. I haven't been keeping up and wasn't aware they had upcoming models. I'm a big 24hr watch fan and a LT fan so win-win. It's a tad bigger than my ideal size but I'll let it slide in this case.
> 
> If you aren't familiar with them, Lum-tec is a fantastic company and their customer service is second to none. I think you'll be pleased. I've owned a few different models (automatics) and I truly regret the fact that I sold them. Now I'm actually looking to re-acquire some, I have to stop flipping!


I just got invoiced for the balance on the B49 24H! Woohoo! Hopefully, I'll get a shipping notice very soon.

Looking forward to my 1st 24H watch.


----------



## gekota

Gratz, it's a nice looking piece.


----------



## Racer88

gekota said:


> Gratz, it's a nice looking piece.


Those were the stock photos. It arrived yesterday afternoon. Here are some shots of my Combat B49 24H:


----------



## Racer88

It's definitely a "switch," going from a lifetime of 12H format watches to a 24H watch. It takes a bit longer to decipher the time. But, then I get to stare at the watch longer, too! 

I'm definitely digging the overall vibe of the watch. It's super-comfortable on the fitted rubber strap... and looks WAY better (IMO) than the NATO strap (which is not comfortable on my wrist).


----------



## Racer88

Review forthcoming! I took this cool shot for the blog article.


----------



## Racer88

My review just dropped moments ago!









Lüm-Tec Combat B49 24H Review - The Truth About Watches


The new Lum-Tec Combat B49 24H is reviewed. An intriguing 24-hour dial is sure to spark conversation and the lume will mesmerize.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## jcp123

Cool looking piece.

I’m the rare American who prefers to think in 24h (what we call “military”) time, so a 24h watch intrigues me quite a bit.


----------



## Colmustard86

Love it! May order one!


----------



## Racer88

jcp123 said:


> Cool looking piece.
> 
> I'm the rare American who prefers to think in 24h (what we call "military") time, so a 24h watch intrigues me quite a bit.


It's my first. It's definitely a learning curve. It's quite easy to see 24H in digital format. Quite another matter in analog.


----------



## Racer88

Colmustard86 said:


> Love it! May order one!


Get'em while they're hot! Only 500 being made of this model.

Pretty "affordable," too.


----------



## Colmustard86

So.... just read your review....been looking at this brand for awhile.....I am from the buckeye state.....you said vet and LEO discount, I called and the service guy was super nice, within minutes of me sending proof of being a LEO he had my account set up with discount....so I ordered one!

My wallet is lighter now.


----------



## Racer88

Colmustard86 said:


> So.... just read your review....been looking at this brand for awhile.....I am from the buckeye state.....you said vet and LEO discount, I called and the service guy was super nice, within minutes of me sending proof of being a LEO he had my account set up with discount....so I ordered one!
> 
> My wallet is lighter now.


Yeah... they're a cool company. Same experience here.... sent proof of my vet status, and from then on, when I log in, the prices already reflect the discount. Very cool.

Plus, there's just something about their "design language" that appeals to me. I can understand it won't float everyone's boat. But, yeah... I'll be getting more of them. I'm now kinda waiting and hoping they'll make an automatic in the M-series that calls to me. Preferably one with a central seconds hand (rather than a small seconds).


----------



## bmatteo85

Racer88 said:


> Suddenly (and without any real explanation), I became fascinated with this watch. Perhaps because it is completely different than all my other watches.
> 
> It's a Lum-Tec, a brand that doesn't seem to get a lot of "press" here on the forums. But, I like their designs (from what I've seen). And, I admit that the kid in me digs the lume.
> 
> ETA is July 2021. The wait will be agonizing!
> 
> View attachment 15819003
> 
> 
> View attachment 15819006


 Very cool lumen!
Nice buy and enjoy with your new mate!


----------



## FrontRangeChrono

I’ve been enjoying my B49 for a while now as well. The thing that strikes me the most about the watch is the lume. It’s not so much the brightness, although it is bright, but the detailed application. Maybe it’s the fact that I wear mostly divers, but I’m used to looking at relatively large “blobs” of light with the large hour markers and big sword style hands. The detail in the lume on this watch is exquisite. Almost every feature of the dial is lumed and easily readable at night. There’s every bit as much detail at night as during the day (and a couple of different colors as well). The lume pictures above don’t do it justice.


----------



## Racer88

FrontRangeChrono said:


> It's not so much the brightness, although it is bright, but the detailed application. Maybe it's the fact that I wear mostly divers, but I'm used to looking at relatively large "blobs" of light with the large hour markers and big sword style hands. The detail in the lume on this watch is exquisite. Almost every feature of the dial is lumed and easily readable at night. There's every bit as much detail at night as during the day (and a couple of different colors as well). The lume pictures above don't do it justice.


Yep. Agreed! I have never seen lume applied as finely - in such small detail. It's almost as if the lume is printed. I wonder if that's how they do it. Kind of like an inkjet, but the ink is lume.


----------



## watch_checker

Nice watch! I always love the lume!


----------



## Nativepride80

You will not be disappointed! I bought my first lum-tec six months ago and have yet to take it off! For 24hr watch I love my Glycine airman world timer! You are gonna love your watch though!


----------

